# Do you Trust the new Advance Satin paint from Ben Moore.



## Drunk Painter (Apr 29, 2011)

Used it on a new full float bath ceiling, primed it with enamel underbody 217 and two coats of Advance Satin it looks great, like Satin Impervo. I will do a test on satin impervo oil base, sand, dust and clean it. I will use the advance primer and apply one coat of finish. Also I will test mixing both the primer 3/4 gal and 1/4 satin first coat and one coat satin for the finish and look at the results.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

So what don't you trust?


----------



## Drunk Painter (Apr 29, 2011)

New product that's all, I will do the test just to prove it to myself. I have been using Satin Impervo for a long time.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Drunk Painter said:


> New product that's all, I will do the test just to prove it to myself. I have been using Satin Impervo for a long time.


The only complaint that I've heard so far is that its a bit runny. Talking to BM people at the show here last February, I heard that its being taken care of. So far everyone likes it in all other areas compared to Impervo.


----------



## Drunk Painter (Apr 29, 2011)

What about the Adhesion over oil base satin impervo or any oil finish. Yes sand and clean. Should I use the advance primer and the advance finish or just the advance finish.


----------



## Drunk Painter (Apr 29, 2011)

When I used it on the bath ceiling I painted it didn't run or drip off my brush much and it didn't feel like I was using latex so I liked that, if that makes any sense.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't think it is any more loose than WB impervo which I have used a lot of these last few years. It doesn't dry as fast so you have to make a few extra trips back to check runs or sags.


----------



## Drunk Painter (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah, it seems as though I will be using advance soon, my ben moore dealer in town said satin impervo will be phased out eventually.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Drunk Painter said:


> When I used it on the bath ceiling I painted it didn't run or drip off my brush much and it didn't feel like I was using latex so I liked that, if that makes any sense.


That's good because its still an alkyd product, just soap and water cleanup. Shouldn't have to prime oil, just degloss and paint like you would with Impervo. Prime over new wood. Treat it like you would Satin Impervo, other than using a latex brush.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I don't think it is any more loose than WB impervo which I have used a lot of these last few years. It doesn't dry as fast so you have to make a few extra trips back to check runs or sags.


Huh. No attacks on that? Odd. Just mentioned the exact characteristics of the BEHR Premium. Hard to believe big box makes all the difference. /<endsarcasm>


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Huh. No attacks on that? Odd. Just mentioned the exact characteristics of the BEHR Premium. Hard to believe big box makes all the difference. /<endsarcasm>


Last week you disagreed with me that Behr Premium Ultra had a tendency to run or sag...Today you say {agree with Straightlines} that you have to take careful attention by going back to monitor corners etc for runs and sags with Behr ultra that "has the EXACT characteristics"....:yes:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JoseyWales said:


> Last week you disagreed with me that Behr Premium Ultra had a tendency to run or sag...Today you say {agree with Straightlines} that you have to take careful attention by going back to monitor corners etc for runs and sags with Behr ultra that "has the EXACT characteristics"....:yes:


Not Ultra. Never had any running or sagging. I'm talking about the one called Premium Plus. Step down from Ultra.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Personally I don't mind running and sagging paints. Just takes a bit to figure out where you need to be. It's not by any means a deal breaker unless there is poor coverage at that sweet spot.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Huh. No attacks on that? Odd. Just mentioned the exact characteristics of the BEHR Premium. Hard to believe big box makes all the difference. /<endsarcasm>


Well after using it for a little while I learned how to deal with WB impervo being so loose. Using the right application method makes all the difference. Also it covers and has a higher sheen holdout with a much less film build than other products.

I haven't used enough Advance to come up with a system yet. I did a lot of complaining when I first started using wb impervo.


----------



## JoseyWales (Jan 8, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Personally I don't mind running and sagging paints. Just takes a bit to figure out where you need to be. It's not by any means a deal breaker unless there is poor coverage at that sweet spot.


Don't get me wrong,I still liked the Ultra in many ways...Excellent coverage,looks good,and goes pretty far in terms of square footage....I monitored the paint because I knew it would run....It took a bit of an adjustment in terms of using the right brush and I also thinned out the cutting paint a bit with water..That helped a great deal...I'm sure that if i used it every day I would get used to it...

That said a paint like Aura has the same characteristics as Behr Premium Ultra in terms of running/sagging so you have a learning curve...For the price of Aura you shouldn't have to deal with runs/sags....The relatively low cost of Behr Premium Ultra allows you to put up with the minor hassles of runs/sags.


----------



## Gotdibz (Sep 30, 2010)

I just Finished Painting some built ins today. The paint does run a little. I had good results applying thin coats and not to heavy. The paint dries to touch quickly (1hour) and i love that since it prevents any dust from settling down on the finish. It has the best creamy silky smooth feeling to it. Its ability to level out is awesome. Once done I just dip my picasso brush in water and call it a day.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

We did this in Advance Satin (1st time using it) on this new built-in. Primed with Coverstain, The HO thought they were going to stop breathing!:whistling2:

I layed the 1st coat on the back of this quite heavy and boy did it run and sag! Anyway, caught it in time, learning curve short. I love the finish, I had to apply 3 coats in a few area's as I was scared to lay in on. This was all brushed. 

Yes I trust it. 

Another painter (I use that term loosly) painted their entire house (6 months previous) and trim with it over stained mahogany. They used the Advance primer and Advance trim paint. Other than the fact they did NO prep on the old trim and there is a mist of trim paint under all the door casings on their hardwood, it is durable and looks good. They left a few runs and sags here and there. I touched up a few spots for them and it blended nice.

We put on 5 coats of poly on the table top.


----------

